# clearing chips out of tapped holes.



## timB (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,

Here's have a tip that works well for me.

While tapping some 1/2" deep blind holes in aluminum it struck me :idea: . So off to NAPA auto parts I go and pick up a 13 oz. can of Brake Parts Cleaner for $1.88. It has the typical long, narrow spray tube that fits into little nooks and crannies (sp). A few quick spurts, oil and swarf gone. Dries super fast also. Careful though, it is highly flammable.

I have a can sitting by my bench all the time.

tim


----------



## lee9966 (Oct 7, 2010)

Also useful is one of those "dusting" cans such as used to clean computers. It's nice to clean parts in the lathe chuck without blasting swarf all over with a compressor.

Something like this:
http://www.staples.com/Falcon-Dust-Off-XL-Disposable-Duster-2-Pack/product_633352?cmArea=FEATURED:SC3:CG1086P1742:CL142034

A little expensive, but I just use them where they make a job easier so they last quite awhile.


Lee


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 7, 2010)

I have read that when heated, the residue from brake cleaner is a mega health hazard. Check it out.


----------



## timB (Oct 7, 2010)

Brian,

thanX for that. I will have to look at an MSDS for their brand. If i find anything i will post it here.

tim


----------



## BAH101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Here ya go: http://www.brewracingframes.com/id75.htm


----------



## Twmaster (Oct 8, 2010)

It's generally a really bad idea to use compressed air or fluids to clear chips. They can fly all over the place and by their nature of being sharp can embed themselves into your flesh, eyes, mouth, skin etc. as well as scatter them to and fro.

The fumes from brake cleaner are bad for you hot or cold.

Also, beware. Please practice good shop safety and wear safety glasses or a face shield if you insist on blowing chips around.


----------



## MikeR C (Oct 8, 2010)

Starting fluid. Dries as fast as brake cleaner, can force a WD-40 tube into the nozzle for cleaning holes, the kind without upper lube is a pretty good degreaser. Even with the lube it pretty much cleans off oil and grease. Not particularly toxic but, obviously, very flammable so you have to use it outside which also takes care of the fumes. About $1.99 a can.
Mix 50% with ATF and pump spray on and it penetrates everywhere and then half of it evaporates and leaves a very thin film of ATF.
Starting fluid, a miracle in a can


----------



## deverett (Oct 8, 2010)

What's wrong with using a tee slot shaped piece of thin plate on a stick and used as a rake to get the majority of the swarf out of the slots? Final cleaning can be done by brush, rag or vacuum cleaner.

To prevent loads of swarf from getting into the slots in the first place, I cover the bed with tailor made pieces of board.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## timB (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, I doubt I would use starting fluid. Unless I was going to do some colloidal photography.


----------



## GeorgeGreek (Oct 8, 2010)

Nothing clever, but I use my small, cheap yet very powerfull vacuum cleaner which sucks all particles, keys, bolts and cutting tools from my bench.

The main reason to write the above is to see how many stars I am awarded....

George


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 8, 2010)

GeorgeGreek  said:
			
		

> Nothing clever, but I use my small, cheap yet very powerfull vacuum cleaner which sucks all particles, keys, bolts and cutting tools from my bench.
> 
> The main reason to write the above is to see how many stars I am awarded....
> 
> George




Yeah but George, at least you know where all of your drill bits and cutters are :big: No more digging around in the drawer looking for them Rof}

BC1
Jim


----------



## Twmaster (Oct 8, 2010)

Been there. Done that!


----------



## MikeR C (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe I misread the first post. I was assuming he was cleaning out the freshly tapped holes not cleaning off the machine. I wouldn't use starting fluid IN the shop. For cleaning off the machines I am in the vacuum camp, then use WD-40 to wipe things down. Gets rid of those small pesky dull tools automatically


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 6, 2010)

Well if one uses a tap designed for the application chips do not get in the hole a spiral flute tap pushes the chips up and out . not fussing with having to break the chip or removing them from the bottom of the hole. 
Unfortunately most text book only teach about the 4 flute hand tap. the ones that are the hardest to use and the easiest to break. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Nov 6, 2010)

Fill the hole with wax before you start tapping. As the wax is forced out during the tapping operation it will carry a lot of the chips with it. In addition, the wax will act as a lubricant.


----------



## Stan (Nov 7, 2010)

Contrary to public opinion, one of my most useful tools is an old Webster air brush compressor. These were designed to produce low pressure in fairly high volume. The one I have came from an auction for $1.00 and needed a new V belt to the 1/4 HP motor. I have a blow gun on the end of 10' of hose and I get about 5 PSI through the open gun. I use the same compressor to run engines and it will produce about 10 PSI max when the flow is cut off.

I have used this for years on the lathe to clean the chucks, blow out holes when drilling and tapping and general cleaning of the carriage parts. No chips flying around the shop or embedding in my skin. Just an efficient way to clean out places not readily accessible by other means.


----------

